
Georgia passenger with gun in carry-on goes unnoticed by TSA - astaroth360
http://kutv.com/news/offbeat/georgia-passenger-with-gun-in-carry-on-goes-unnoticed-by-tsa
======
mindcrime
_TSA employs a robust security system involving multiple layers of security,
both seen and unseen, to protect the traveling public, including a well-
trained frontline workforce_

"Well trained" in the same sense that the guy making your burger at McDonalds
is "well trained". And let's face it, most of these TSA goons probably _would_
be working at Mickey D's if it weren't for the TSA. Not exactly America's best
and brightest, that lot. What I can't see is why anybody is even surprised
when this stuff happens.

I walked into an airport a year or so ago, headed to Chicago and halfway
through the security line realized that I still had my folding knife clipped
to my belt. I wasn't going to go all the way back to the car to stow it by
that point, so I just jammed it in my bag and figured I'd take my chances. My
bag went through the scanner without a peep and I carried the knife on the
plane with me.

To their credit, the TSA crew in Chicago found it when I went through security
on my way back. But the thing is, I wasn't really _trying_ to conceal it. I
just jammed it in randomly, making no special effort to obscure or hide it or
anything. I really expect if I'd carefully wedged it in between my Nook and a
USB harddrive or something, it would never have been found.

